# Timing chain kit? which one?!



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all, I need to order up a timing chain kit. I see kits on ebay, but they only go up to 97 for the application. It looks as if the upper timing chain is a double row instead of the single row I have.  My question is, will the older double row timing chain work for my application??? I'd replace the cam and idler gears with the new double row gears that came with the kit...Would the2re be any clearance issues? Thanks for any info all!


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry, the specifics of my ride is a 99 Altima GXE. 2.4L (KA24DE) w/dual overhead cams.


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 93-97 KA24DE camshafts are the same as the 98-01 KA24DE camshafts? I'm thinking of buying the earlier model timing chain kit just because I like the reliability double chain better than the single chain...Also, the price difference of almost $200 more for the later model kit!!!


----------



## J-Rock (Apr 4, 2005)

Nevermind, picked up a complete set on ebay...


----------

